

A Desktop for the web - ahomeDesk

Hello everyone,<p>After lots of month of work we are very proud and  excited to share with everyone the preview of Ahomé Desk: our web desktop platform.  This is the beginning of an incredible journey for our small start up and we welcome you all to help us by giving some feedback and helping us build a better web.<p>As this is a preview release please expect some bugs. We hope the application is still good enough to show where we are heading with the project.<p>The main idea behind the Ahomé Desk can be found in our blog:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ahome-it.com&#x2F;newage&#x2F;<p>To play around with the desktop please visit : 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;desk.ahome-it.com<p>Cheers﻿
======
jtfairbank
Feedback - [http://desk.ahome-it.com](http://desk.ahome-it.com)

    
    
      * The white text in the upper right is a bit hard to read, due to the different contrast in parts of the background.  One idea is to use a semi-transparent background color to provide more / equaler contrast.
    
      * Your logo doesn't take me to your main site (ahome-it.com), nor is there any way else to get there from this page.
    
      * Your copyright text has a link to nowhere.  Remove it, or show me some more info.
    
      * It'd be nice to demo without creating an account...
    

I had some other thoughts on your main site, and haven't played around with
the demo yet. I hope to be able to tomorrow, but in the event that I can't-
best of luck!

Just btw- no news is good news. I really like the layout and background image
of your demo page, and you did many things right with your main site. Since a
pat on the back is less helpful than constructive criticism, unless you did
something exceptionally well I usually don't mention the good things.

~~~
ahomeDesk
* You can demo without creating an account. In fact creating accounts is not yet open. * Thx for the feedbacks. Will def help for the next release. Thx.

------
cturhan
It's cool. I think it's implemented with ExtJS.

But please, please no bootstrap 2 on the home page :(

I'm really fed up with that blue BS2 button. It's everywhere. I fully
understand, you're creating a MVP here so you shouldn't waste time with other
things. But at least, you can download a BS3 theme
[here]([http://bootswatch.com/](http://bootswatch.com/)) instead of a classic
bootstrap theme. Therefore, it would be kind of different than other sites.

~~~
ahomeDesk
Thx. Glad you like. The best is to come yet :)

Yes it s implemented with Ext JS. But not in JavaScript. We wanted to write
Ext JS at scale so we wrote a GWT wrapper for Ext JS
([http://opensource.ahome-it.com/#ext4j](http://opensource.ahome-
it.com/#ext4j)). It s free and opensource and might help you aswell.

Agreed with that bootstrap button :) We will come up with something better in
the next iteration. Thx and keep the feedback coming :)

Cheers

------
decentrality
Under Firefox, at 1024x: [http://desk.ahome-it.com](http://desk.ahome-it.com)

\- an alert box pops up with "undefined, " then nothing loads \- after
refresh, the landing shows, with the Login box covering the welcome text that
lets me know what this is

Didn't sign up, for those two reasons.

Isn't this a "Show HN" post?

~~~
ahomeDesk
You dont need to sign up to check the demo. Simply click on the login button.
In fact registration is not yet open. Thx we will check what s wrong on FF.

------
walterbell
> _" Because the Ahomé Desk Client is a pure HTML5/JS/CSS solution, it is
> totally transparent to any server runtime. From Java to Ruby on Rails, from
> PHP to .NET our client can run everywhere. "_

How will the client be licensed?

~~~
ahomeDesk
Will cost around 100$/month with sources.

------
Mimu
Your logo / text is behind the login box, which is unfortunate. We can't read
it and it's not very pretty. :(

~~~
ahomeDesk
Can you share your screen resolution ? We will definetly improve the login
screen in the next release. We hope that did nt prevent you from entering the
desktop though. Cheers :)

